# فديوات لمكائن cnc قمنا على صيانتها



## وليد الحديدي (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذه الفديوات لبعض المكائن التي قمنا بتحسين عملها :
1- ماكنة صينية تعمل بالـ DSP جعلناها تعمل على الـ PC ببرنامج mach3 مع التغييرات اللازمة في الخريطة الكهربائية و قد تحسن أداؤها بشكل كبير
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK_Kc6kU4XQ

2- ماكنة صينية كانت تعمل بواسطة برنامج NC Studio لكن تعطل الخاص بهذا البرنامج (كالعادة) فجعلناها تعمل بواسطة الـ DSP مع التغييرات اللازمة في الخريطة الكهربائية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFhtJkL8wF4


----------



## وليد الحديدي (24 مايو 2010)

أتمنى أسمع آرائكم و بالذات من كانت له تجارب مشابهة


----------



## احمدعباده (18 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## korzaty (6 أكتوبر 2011)

baraka allah fikoum


----------



## ANY (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بتوفيق انشاء الله


----------

